# First time chihuahua owner! Help!



## clclcl.123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there,

My boyfriend bought me a surprise chihuahua puppy for my birthday a couple of weeks ago, knowing how much Ive always wanted a chihuahua and some company whilst living in Germany without friends and family around.

She is 11 weeks old and weighs 1.3kg so about 2.8pounds, which seems to be off the weight chart scales that I've looked at. Does that mean she is overweight? Can anybody tell me how many grams of food she should be eating in a day?

Also, being a first time dog owner, it came as a bit of a shock at how much attention she requires. She cries just when I'm in the next room so I'm worried about how she will react when I start leaving her in the house alone. Does anyone have any tips for leaving pups alone? I want to start practising asap, as the last thing I want is for her is to grow up and still not cope being alone as I cannot be there for her all the time, but don't want her to be stressed out either!

Any tips or advice would be great please!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi. Congratulations on your new addition. 

It doesn't necessarily mean she is overweight, it depends on the size and build of your chihuahua. They vary in size hugely. The standard is between 4 and 6lbs full grown but on here there are Chis as small as 2lbs and some as big as 10lbs. It just depends on your individual chi. You should be able to feel her ribs but not see them, if this is the case then she's the perfect weight. 

The amount or food she should be eating really depends on the food you are feeding. As she is a young puppy you don't want to worry too much about how much she is eating. Make sure that you're giving her 3-4 meals a day though and chihuahua puppies need food little and often to keep their blood sugar stable. 

As for crying, I would leave her for short amounts of time and increase that amount bit by bit so she gets used to the fact that you're going to have to leave but that you're always gong to come back. When I left Mylo I put him in his crate and gave him his kong filled with treats so that he associated me leaving and his crate with good things. I'd also often hide treats around his crate. The most important thing is to wear them out either by playing its them or taking them for a walk, an exercised puppy is a good puppy. Then she'll most likely just sleep. If she cries when you leave ignore her as paying attention to her will reinforce the behaviour. Do not return until she is quiet. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and congratulations! My Ike is 11 weeks yesterday and he weighs a little over 2 lbs. I suggest a crate and put her in it a little at a time, when we go on errands, we crate Ike, for his own safety, he cried the first few times and then was fine. I use to put him in it when I ran the sweeper , he would try to chase it and I am afraid of his feet getting caught. They are so little so much can hurt them.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I forgot to say that Mylo was 2.6lbs at 10 weeks  Willow is 10 weeks today and she is half that! But they're both perfectly normal and beautiful chis.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Hi. Congratulations on your new addition.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily mean she is overweight, it depends on the size and build of your chihuahua. They vary in size hugely. The standard is between 4 and 6lbs full grown but on here there are Chis as small as 2lbs and some as big as 10lbs. It just depends on your individual chi. You should be able to feel her ribs but not see them, if this is the case then she's the perfect weight.
> 
> ...



Agree with everything!

PS:Mine are 4months and weight 1.2kg, chis come in all sizes.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The only thing I would add, is that I use a plastic puppy playpen for mine. She has her pee pad in there, her bed, her dish of food and water, and some chew toys. Can't do anything wrong in there! We both love it. When I leave they are closed in, but during the day the gate/door is open. Nightime they are closed in also.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> She is 11 weeks old and weighs 1.3kg so about 2.8pounds, which seems to be off the weight chart scales that I've looked at. Does that mean she is overweight?


My Chloe was about that weight at the same age and now she's only a 2.1kg adult. She probably just had a good mum with lots of milk or was the piggy of the litter (like Chloe who was about 50% bigger than her 2 sisters at 8 weeks) and got the most nutrition and thus put on weight. She will use it up as she grows probably. 

On the feeding amount for puppies if I remember correctly it's up to 10% of their weight over 3 to 4 meals a day, so 130g in total. She may not eat all of that though so adjust down if she's not getting through it all.

Can I ask what you're feeding? Good nutrition is so important for growing pups. There is a lot of nutritional info on the site so I'm sure you will find some great recommendations that will work for you and your puppy.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Twinkie used to cry A LOT. The first night we got her I wound up sleeping on the bathroom floor with her because i was scared the neighbors would get mad. We just started doing it little by little, and it sucks but you kind of have to ignore it. Twinkie did better in dark rooms, and better if we gave her toys. Food is very important, you will learn a lot about choosing the right one on here.


----------



## Coffeymc (Aug 28, 2013)

I would say you should not make a big deal about leaving (eg., kissing, hugging, etc.). The pup will cry at first, but it will soon be a routine and he/she will get used to it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Coffeymc said:


> I would say you should not make a big deal about leaving (eg., kissing, hugging, etc.). The pup will cry at first, but it will soon be a routine and he/she will get used to it.


This is an old post from 2012


----------

